# Dayton Reference 8" 4 ohm



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Pretty good results all around. The driver is also well built, featuring a cast aluminum frame, push terminals, and a rubber magnet boot. The 4 ohm version has no venting under the spider or vented pole piece. Although limiting airflow through the driver somewhat, it does helps prevent moisture from reaching the voice coil. 

It's also interesting to note that although the dual faraday rings reduce the inductance variance somewhat, it still doesn't come close to matching the performance of the Seas Excel drivers in this respect, nor even the Peerless 830491 (8" xls). 

Looking at the mechanical compliance it's near perfect. The bl curve does have a bit of a rearward offset and a slight droop as the coil moves outward though.

All t/s specs were nearly exactly the same as published... except for inductance which was half the rated value. Very good results.

As a dedicated mid/bass driver, it's impossible to beat with it's low distortion and high output for $33. If another $30 isn't much money to you though, the Peerless 830491 offers higher output, lower distortion, and higher efficiency.

Xmag - 6mm
Xsus - > 10mm
Xmax - 6mm


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

How does this compare with the 8 ohm model? Will the two be notably different in terms of how low they can play, distortion, etc?


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

I am also curious about the differences between the 8 ohm and 4 ohm versions.


----------



## Eastcoast (Mar 26, 2005)




----------

